# USB Mikro mit PC und PS4 verbinden, wie?



## IchBraucheHilfe12 (2. November 2018)

Hey, ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit Hardware aus. Ich möchte gerne auf meiner PS4 streamen über meinen PC.
Dabei möchte ich gerne Sound durch mein Headset (USB) von meinem PC(Teamspeak,Discord, Musik..) und von meiner PS4 (ingamesound) haben.
Ist das Möglich mit einem Adapter? Ich streame erstmal nicht über eine Capture Card. Sondern über ein Programm am PC!(Remote app) und am PC streame ich mit OBS.
Die Capture Card, lege ich mir erst in 1-2 Monaten zu, möchte aber gerne schon anfangen.
Lg


----------



## JackA (2. November 2018)

Sound kriegst du über ein Mischpult gemischt. Ggf. noch mit Voicemeeter arbeiten, da du dann zwei unterschiedliche Soundkarten über Windows hättest, da USB Headset.


----------



## IchBraucheHilfe12 (2. November 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Sound kriegst du über ein Mischpult gemischt. Ggf. noch mit Voicemeeter arbeiten, da du dann zwei unterschiedliche Soundkarten über Windows hättest, da USB Headset.



günstige Alternative für ein Mischpult? Sonst würde nur noch eine Capture Card funktonieren, oder?^^


----------



## DataDino (3. November 2018)

Vielleicht mal so angemerkt: [HandsOn-Review] AverMedia Live Gamer Portable

Wenn dein PC die Stream-Zentrale darstellt, kommst du über eine Capture Card sowieso nicht herum. Mit OBS kannst du dein Headset problemlos dazumischen. Die Capture Card ist generell meiner Meinung nach unverzichtbar. Die Latenz über diese Remote-Apps ist teils zum kotzen und für unter 70 € kostet die Karte wirklich kaum Geld: AVerMedia GL310 Live Gamer Portable Lite ab €' '68,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weder ein Mischpult noch irgendwelche andere Adapter werden benötigt. Auch in deinem jetzigen Zustand nicht. Hier hängt es einzig und allein an den Fähigkeiten, OBS richtig zu konfigurieren. Dein Headset wird vom PC als Audio-Eingang und Audio-Ausgang in Form von einer separaten Soundkarte zur Verfügung gestellt. Diese lassen sich in OBS über "Quellen > + > Audio Ausgabe Aufnahme/Audio Eingabe Aufnahme" in das Summensignal der Aufnahme/des Streams hinneinmischen. Du kannst die Funktionalität deines Streams durch Aufnahmen testen. EInfach aufnehmen, Video abspielen und schauen, ob alles passt. Desweiteren hast du rechts neben der Quellen-Box auch noch den Audiomixer, über den du die Lautstärken der einzelnen Audioquellen anpassen kannst.

Wird der Ingame-Sound über die Remote-App übertragen? Wenn ja, musst du ein bisschen tricksen. Denn wahrscheinlich speißt die gute Software den Sound des Streams direkt in die Summe ein. Voicemeter kann dir dabei helfen, in dem es dir virtuelle Soundkanäle zur Verfügung stellt, mit denen du den Ausgangston verschiedener Programme verteilen und unterschiedlich regeln kannst. So kannst du bei Anwendungen, bei denen du den Audio-Ausgangskanal selbst frei wählen kannst, auf einen virtuellen Ausgang stellen und hast dadurch mehr Routingmöglichkeiten. So kann man den Gamesound von anderen Summen-Sounds des PC's etwas entkoppeln und gezielter routen.

Im Grunde geht es also auch schon bereits mit dem, was du hast. Aber einfacher dürfte es definitiv mit der Capture-Card werden


----------

